
Show HN: Instantly hire 3 vetted engineers to deal with your technical debt - Riphyak
https://elasticdevelopers.com
======
parliament32
Sounds like a good idea but the process of onboarding for anything but the
most trivial of projects will take a serious amount of time... and it's
directly proportional to how much "technical debt" there is to solve. I may
only have 15h of "work" but if it takes me another 30h to get these developers
familiar with my product and codebase, it's a non-starter.

~~~
Riphyak
Thanks for your reply. Good point!

You are right: the more the amount of the tech debt amassed, the longer the
learning curve. Still better if the devs can start from tomorrow, right ;).
Also, once the team becomes familiar with the legacy code once, all further
support is much easier.

------
greenyoda
This post seems more like an ad for a business than a "Show HN". The
guidelines for "Show HN" say:

"Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread."[1]

There's nothing on this site that you can try out without paying for it.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Riphyak
Thank you for pointing this out, @greenyoda. The reason we're asking for the
deposit is to cut the usual customer validation routine and make it possible
for you to jump on a call with the Team lead tomorrow.

This is more a marketplace product than saas - hence the way it works.

------
Zack-sgu
Is this a marketplace or an agency?

The fixed price point of $99 seems like it would have to rely on some
geographical arbitrage to make any sense. Why not establish a quality baseline
and let the marketplace take care of the price points / team sizes?

I think the focus on tech debt is an interesting take though.

~~~
Riphyak
This is a marketplace @Zack-sgu. On the supply side, you have multiple
software development contractors. We vet them and leverage their availability
data. Good point about the price vs quality baseline! Have to give it a
thought.

------
dbm44
Just so you know, looks like you have a typo under the Guarantee section on
the home page "the work isn't done until you stay it is".

I presume you meant "the work isn't done until you say it is."

~~~
Riphyak
Thank you @dbm44! :P Fixed

